# A look at Gnome 3



## NewsBytes (Apr 15, 2011)

Introduction
Gnome 3 desktop UI
The message tray
Activities view
Window Management
Conclusion


Gnome   3 is a major new update to the Gnome desktop environment that redefines   the desktop interface entirely. The Gnome developers have left no stone   unturned, and have come up with new paradigms for the way you interact   with windows and workspaces.
In   the process of evaluating every aspect of the desktop environment, many   of the the things that you may have taken for granted ha...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

